# TT-Netz



## hardy (6 Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben in Malaysia eine gebrauchte Anlage geliefert bekommen, die ursprünglich für den europäischen Markt (d. h. TN-C-S Netz) gedacht war:
Einspeisung 3PH +PE  70 mm²
Brücke zwischen Null und PE-Schiene
Keine separater Steuertrafo für 230 V
230V Verbraucher: Steckdose (über FI), Klimagerät und 2 Stück Fremdlüfter
400 V AC / 24 DC 40 A Netzteil L- mit Nullschiene verbunden.
Alle Nullleiter für 230 V und 24 V Verbraucher gehen von NULL-Schiene ab.

Nun zu meinem Problem:
In Malaysia haben wir nur ein TT-Netz.
Die Zuleitung ist 5-adrig 3PH+N+PE und über FI abgesichert.
Damit der FI nicht auslöst, muss ich die Brücke zwischen der Null- und der PE-Schiene entfernen.
Ich hätte dann die Situation, dass die jeweiligen NULL-Leiter der 230V und 24V Verbraucher weiterhin über die Null-Schiene miteinander verbunden wären.
Kann es hierbei irgendwelche Probleme geben (Zerstörung Netzteil etc...)

Habe hierbei ein wenig Sorge, Malaysia ist so weit weg.....;-)

Vielen Dank

Gruß
hardy


----------



## Proxy (6 Juli 2011)

Hi,

prinzipiell kein Problem, dennoch solltest du die Drähte vom Nullleiter auf PE verlegen. Dann geht es mit aufgetrennten PEN ohne Probleme.


----------



## hardy (6 Juli 2011)

Danke Proxy !

habe gerade erfahren, dass die Zuleitung nicht durch einen FI abgesichert ist, sondern durch ein Erdschluss-Überwachungsrelais 3 A 0,25 sec überwacht wird.

Werde jetzt an allen verbauten Umrichtern die Potentialtrennung des GND herstellen lassen.
Ansonsten löst dieses Relais aus.
An der NUll-Schiene werde ich nun keine weitere Trennung vornehmen um hier nur ein Null-Potential zu haben.

Gruß
hardy


----------



## element. (7 Juli 2011)

Als Einwurf, der N ist bei dieser Anlage der Neutralleiter und eben nicht der "Null". Diese Bezeichnungen werden leider ständig durcheinandergeworfen.

Im TT-Netz darf es keinen Null (PEN) geben, PE und N sind immer getrennt zu halten.

Die Brücke zwischen blauer und grüngelber Schiene muss deshalb auf jeden Fall entfernt werden, auch ohen FI. Ich würde eine neue Schiene für die 24V Massen setzen und diese mit der PE verbinden.

An der N-Schiene hat die Masse der 24V nichts verloren. Halte ich für gefährlich. N ist im TT "aktiver Leiter".

Bedenke, dass Du im TT auch den Schutzleiterwiderstand bis in den Boden messen musst, damit im Fehlerfall (vor dem FI) auch genügend Strom für eine Abschaltung fließen kann. Der FI ist in Deutschland für TT IMMER vorgeschrieben, egal ob es da laienbedienbare Steckdosen gibt oder nicht. Was man tun muss wenn viele FU den FI rauswerfen, ist mir aber nicht klar. Vielleicht führt der Umweg nur über den teuren Typ B FI.


----------



## hardy (8 Juli 2011)

Genauso wurde es jetzt gemacht:

N und 0V getrennt.
OV (L- Trafo) auf PE.

Potentialtrennung von GND an allen Umrichtern.

Gruß 

hardy


----------

